# Stanley 50s instructions.



## Vormulac (22 Dec 2004)

Hi folks, 

I've just acquired a Stanley 50s combination plane, and although boxed and in absolutely spanking condition, there are no instructions. Does anyone have a set they could scan for me or know where I can find such a thing? 

Come to think of it, does anyone know if the beading blades are available from anywhere? 

Cheers all. 

Vormulac.


----------



## Midnight (23 Dec 2004)

V...

I'm guessing that Alf could be persuaded to scribe a small book on the subject given the slightest pretext.. 

Actually I'd be kinda interested myself; I've been toying with the idea of getting one for a while, if only I could justify it.


----------



## Philly (23 Dec 2004)

Hi V
Me and Gidon bought one of these a little while ago-turns out the "s" in the name stands for "straight" cutters only, thats why there's no beading cutters. I see if I can photograph my instructions. Yours got that horrible plastic handle, too??  
Best regards
Philly :ho2


----------



## Vormulac (23 Dec 2004)

Thanks Philly, I'd appreciate that 

I knew mine only had the straight set, but figured it was a pretty cheap way to get some novelty handraulic practise! Actually, mine has a rather nice wooden handle, no idea off-hand what flavour it is though.

Do you have any hints or tips you have gleaned from playing with yours?

Cheers,

V.


----------



## Adam (23 Dec 2004)

Vormulac":3elsyucc said:


> Thanks Philly, I'd appreciate that
> 
> I knew mine only had the straight set, but figured it was a pretty cheap way to get some novelty handraulic practise! Actually, mine has a rather nice wooden handle, no idea off-hand what flavour it is though.
> 
> ...



If you get stuck, I think mine has a copy of the instructions in the box.

Adam


----------



## Vormulac (23 Dec 2004)

Cool, thanks Adam!

V.


----------



## ike (23 Dec 2004)

Vormulac, 

Yes, I have the very same and I believe the instruction book is in it to. I shall scan it for you if you still want me to.

have a great Christmas

cheers,

Ike


----------



## Alf (23 Dec 2004)

Midnight":1g7p0c6x said:


> I'm guessing that Alf could be persuaded to scribe a small book on the subject given the slightest pretext..


Nah, Planecraft's already been written.






Cheers, Alf


----------



## Vormulac (23 Dec 2004)

Hi Ike,

A scanned copy of the instructions would be very much appreciated, thank you.

And thanks to everyone for (as usual) the veritable avalanche of help and assistance!

Merry Xmas to you all!  :ho2 

V.


----------



## gidon (23 Dec 2004)

V.
And if all else fails I can scan in mine for you too .
You're lucky you got one with a wooden handle - I have the horrible plastic one and have failed twice oops to make an alternative.
It works pretty well for housing joints, but very tricky to use for rebates. It does take practice to keep it level - but overall it works a lot better than I thought it would.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## ike (23 Dec 2004)

> A scanned copy of the instructions would be very much appreciated, thank you.



Wooden handle? I'm thinking wot wooden 'andle...oh pipper!... I'm sorry but now I remember it's a _Record_ 050 (no, I haven't used it in years!).. Sorry, I'll er, get me coat.


----------



## Alf (23 Dec 2004)

gidon":1e2sky3f said:


> It does take practice to keep it level


Have you tried adding a deeper wooden facing to the fence? That can help quite a bit.

BTW, if someone does do a scan of the instructions, could I have a copy to put on my site? At the moment I only have a defunct link for #50 instructions, so it'd be nice to fill the gap.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Vormulac (23 Dec 2004)

Ike, LOL :lol: Still recovering from the Xmas party eh? :wink: I quite understand!

Gidon, I guess this puts the ball in your court!  

V.


----------



## Alf (23 Dec 2004)

ike":30bafef5 said:


> Wooden handle? I'm thinking wot wooden 'andle...oh pipper!... I'm sorry but now I remember it's a _Record_ 050 (no, I haven't used it in years!).. Sorry, I'll er, get me coat.


It _could_ have been an earlier Stanley, if that helps...


----------



## Adam (23 Dec 2004)

Alf":2stoqsfg said:


> ike":2stoqsfg said:
> 
> 
> > Wooden handle? I'm thinking wot wooden 'andle...oh pipper!... I'm sorry but now I remember it's a _Record_ 050 (no, I haven't used it in years!).. Sorry, I'll er, get me coat.
> ...



Do I get a regloat?

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1915

Having looked at it more carefully, its in even more mint condition than clear from the photos!! :shock:  

Adam


----------



## ike (23 Dec 2004)

> It could have been an earlier Stanley, if that helps...



???? erm...no, but if you could spell that out for me in those pretty, bright coloured magnetic letters.... :roll:


----------



## Alf (23 Dec 2004)

ike":3nbkllre said:


> > It could have been an earlier Stanley, if that helps...
> 
> 
> 
> ???? erm...no, but if you could spell that out for me in those pretty, bright coloured magnetic letters.... :roll:


Pre-1945 (IIRC) the handle on the Stanley #50 was metal too. Like wot mine is, in fact.

Adam, reliving old gloats? I say, play fair!





Cheers, Alf


----------



## gidon (23 Dec 2004)

Vormulac":26bg60fa said:


> Gidon, I guess this puts the ball in your court!



Your wish is my command:

http://www.pee-cees.co.uk/temp/stan50.pdf

I've done it a bit quickly so some pages are a little skew-whiff!

Alf feel free to nab it . And no I haven't tried a deeper facing - I'm sure that would help - thanks.

Adam - that is one nice looking plane - compared to the revolting one I have.

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## Vormulac (23 Dec 2004)

Thanks Gidon, you are a true gent!

Interestingly, it would appear to differ slightly from mine, although I only only had a little play with trying to assemble it last night before getting back on with wrapping presents for other people  mine had a little lever that protruded into the hand grip area, presumably to raise/lower the blade?

Does anyone else have a similar sort of arrangement on theirs?

V.


----------



## ike (23 Dec 2004)

> Pre-1945 (IIRC) the handle on the Stanley #50 was metal too. Like wot mine is, in fact.



Plink!

...and on that note I'll wish you and everyone else a super Christmas and a happy New Year. 

Until 2005...cheers!

Ike


----------



## Vormulac (23 Dec 2004)

Have a good one Ike.
:ho2 
V.


----------



## Alf (23 Dec 2004)

ike":3nyb52fn said:


> Plink!


Presumably that was the chocolate penny dropping... :deer 



gidon":3nyb52fn said:


> Alf feel free to nab it


Erm... Well I will, thanks, but if anyone's got a _proper_ #50 instruction manual, that'd be good too...




Or a #050 for the Record... Heck, both would be great.



I suppose the chance of anyone with one for a Lewin may be a bit remote though...

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (23 Dec 2004)

> I suppose the chance of anyone with one for a Lewin may be a bit remote though...



Where's yer' ambition? Why not try for a Howkins manual!?

BugBear


----------



## Alf (23 Dec 2004)

bugbear":2arkohlw said:


> > I suppose the chance of anyone with one for a Lewin may be a bit remote though...
> 
> 
> 
> Where's yer' ambition? Why not try for a Howkins manual!?


LOL! It had a manual? I thought it just came with handwritten labels hanging off it?



Well if someone volunteers, I sharn't say no. Not sure how much demand there might be for it though...





Cheers, Alf


----------



## DaveL (23 Dec 2004)

Alf":2wzoe6kp said:


> I suppose the chance of anyone with one for a Lewin may be a bit remote though...



I would be interested if there is someone with a Lewin manual, having got one that is all there but that still needs cleaning.


----------



## Philly (24 Dec 2004)

Doh!
Sorry V, I was thinking of the Stanley 13-052, not the #50!
(So little time, so many planes, etc  )
I have the instructions for mine, will post these later this morning. And mine does have a lovely rosewood handle. Double Doh!
Cheers
Thicky :ho2


----------



## Vormulac (24 Dec 2004)

Cheers Philly!

Wouldn't worry, we're all somewhat distracted at this time of year I would imagine! :ho2 

V.


----------



## gidon (24 Dec 2004)

Philly":34tx0ab9 said:


> I was thinking of the Stanley 13-052, not the #50!



Whoops - so was I! (And I have a serious case of deja vu here!)

Still may be useful to someone ...

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## Philly (24 Dec 2004)

O.k.-Here goes. Sorry about shaky hand problem.....











Hope this is vaguely useful
Merry Xmas
Philly :ho2


----------



## llangatwgnedd (24 Dec 2004)

http://premium1.uploadit.org/Llangatwgn ... y-50-a.jpg


http://premium1.uploadit.org/Llangatwgn ... y-50-b.jpg


A Happy Christmas To All


----------



## Vormulac (26 Dec 2004)

That's tremendous, chaps! Thank you very much  

V.


----------



## Peter Capon (3 Sep 2020)

ike said:


> Vormulac,
> 
> Yes, I have the very same and I believe the instruction book is in it to. I shall scan it for you if you still want me to.
> 
> ...


I've just acquired a Stanley No 50 would it be possible to send me your scans if you still have them? Most appreciated Pete [email protected] 
Cheers


----------



## lurker (3 Sep 2020)

Hi Peter,

The thread is 16 years old.
putting your e mail number on an open forum is likely to get your in box overwhelmed with spam, suggest that you edit it to remove ASAP.


----------



## MikeG. (3 Sep 2020)

Peter, it's 16 years since anyone posted in this thread. I don't think any of the posters are still active here. Either find another (later) thread on the same subject, or start a new one.


----------



## skelph (3 Sep 2020)

Peter Capon said:


> I've just acquired a Stanley No 50 would it be possible to send me your scans if you still have them? Most appreciated Pete [email protected]
> Cheers


You'll find a link to a .pdf copy of the instruction leaflet here (picture on bottom right of screen page)
Stanley 50 combination plane
hth
skelph


----------



## Peter Capon (15 Sep 2020)

skelph said:


> You'll find a link to a .pdf copy of the instruction leaflet here (picture on bottom right of screen page)
> Stanley 50 combination plane
> hth
> skelph


Thanks


----------



## weekend_woodworker (15 Sep 2020)

Can I ask a related question? I recently acquired a Record 50 with a metal handle and the beading blades. I am happy sharpening the straight blades but can anyone offer advice on 
how to sharpen the beading blades?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## billw (15 Sep 2020)

I've been wrapping abrasives around a screwdriver handle.

The flat bevel I just do as per any other blade.


----------



## weekend_woodworker (16 Sep 2020)

billw said:


> I've been wrapping abrasives around a screwdriver handle.
> 
> The flat bevel I just do as per any other blade.


Thanks BillW I’ll give that a go.
Mark


----------

